# Turkish Angora



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I went to a cat show on a whim today... and of course saw many many gorgeous cats! 

But the ones that really stood out to me were the Turkish Angoras. They look so sleek and graceful, and have longish fur and super fluffy tails without looking bulky or overly fluffy overall.

I found their fur to be so soft and shiny! I can't get over how beautiful these cats were. I don't see any posts about this breed on this forum... I wonder why they aren't more popular?

If you currently "owned" or have ever had a Turkish Angora, please share your experiences 

Here are some photos I took.

A classic white one:
















(sorry, blurry shot)

Gorgeous smokey color:


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my....they are GORGEOUS!!!! And they look soft as silk! I would love to know what they are feeding those kitties to have such gorgeous coats. I'm betting they are on a raw diet.....I am too chicken to do the raw diet, but my cats are on a good wet food diet. They are so pretty!!!


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I don't know much about breeders, but I would think that feeding raw may be too expensive or too much of a hassle for them considering how much they have to shell out for their cats, vet bills, etc... it seems like a very difficult and time-consuming hobby, so I would think they would take the easier, more normal route with the food. Unless they are breeding wild hybrids. But these are just my assumptions.

My cat is on a raw diet and her diet has definitely contributed positively to many things... she smells good, her stool is very solid and does not stink at all, and her fur is soft and shiny. She looks healthy and strong and has a lot of energy. 

But I think in the case of these purebreds, the softness and shininess of their fur probably has a lot to do with genetics. I would think that breeders try to select for these characteristics when breeding. Also they are super clean... they probably get bathed and brushed a ton for these shows!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i'm no breeder, but i'm PRETTY sure our Angel is a Turkish Angora - although she does not have the long face i've seen on some others. not sure if that is a Turkish Angora trait or not.

doesn't matter, though. i would love my angel no matter what breed she was. i love 'em all!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I think they're a pretty uncommon breed, especially around here, which makes them harder to find, and of course, more expensive! They are absolutely gorgeous though, I love that smokey kitty, amazing!

Angel is absolutely gorgeous, love long haired kitties though I've never had one, definitely not an Angora though!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW...gorgeous. I agree...some may have pedigrees but I love them all!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Arkona said:


> I don't know much about breeders, but I would think that feeding raw may be too expensive or too much of a hassle for them considering how much they have to shell out for their cats, vet bills, etc... it seems like a very difficult and time-consuming hobby, so I would think they would take the easier, more normal route with the food. Unless they are breeding wild hybrids. But these are just my assumptions.


I, and the majority of breeders I know feed raw. It's actually cheaper than feeding wet and is the best diet to keep our cats in too condition. Hormonal cats can be harder to keep in condition, raw does a great job for that.
You'd never know when my girls have nursed a litter of 7 for 4 months, because they don't lose condition at all. 

Nothing is too much hassle to keep our cats happy and healthy.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

maggie23 said:


> i'm no breeder, but i'm PRETTY sure our Angel is a Turkish Angora - although she does not have the long face i've seen on some others. not sure if that is a Turkish Angora trait or not.
> 
> doesn't matter, though. i would love my angel no matter what breed she was. i love 'em all!


She is so pretty, she definitely looks like she is something different. So pretty.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> I, and the majority of breeders I know feed raw. It's actually cheaper than feeding wet and is the best diet to keep our cats in too condition. Hormonal cats can be harder to keep in condition, raw does a great job for that.
> You'd never know when my girls have nursed a litter of 7 for 4 months, because they don't lose condition at all.
> 
> Nothing is too much hassle to keep our cats happy and healthy.


Nice! That's good to know, I am pleasantly surprised! The breeders you know who feed raw, what do they breed?


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Arkona said:


> Nice! That's good to know, I am pleasantly surprised! The breeders you know who feed raw, what do they breed?


Ragdolls, Birmans, Norwegians, Persians, Exotics, Siamese, Orientals, Burmese, Bengals, British Shorthair, Abyssians, Somali, Ocicats, Cornish Rex, Devon Rex, Selkirks..... the list goes on.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to breed Manx, and they were fed a raw diet. A local butcher made up frozen "bricks" of raw, a real mixture of stuff---muscle meat, some organ meat, sinews, bone, even a bit of fur. He sold it mainly to mink farmers, but also cat breeders as well. My cats always had superb shiny coats, good muscle, and as _spotty cats_ said my females were in excellent condition and didn't lose weight during kittening or nursing. To have good breeders and kittens, it's necessary to feed the _best_ diet, not cheap kibble.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's the beautiful Turkish Angora:

Turkish Angora Article (2001)


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Ragdolls, Birmans, Norwegians, Persians, Exotics, Siamese, Orientals, Burmese, Bengals, British Shorthair, Abyssians, Somali, Ocicats, Cornish Rex, Devon Rex, Selkirks..... the list goes on.


That's awesome! So I take it raw feeding is MUCH more popular amongst breeders than it is in the general population! I mean, all the regular people I know who have cats have never even heard about raw feeding, let alone considered it... I would have thought that among breeders it would be as rare as in the general population.

Again, really good to know that that isn't the case.


----------

